# suggest best 5.1 speakers within 20k.



## nvrmndryo (Feb 6, 2013)

I am looking for good set of 5.1 for my PC as well i want them to connect to my ps3 .  previously i have used Logitech z5500D. i dont want to go for Logitech z906 as they r not good as z5500 , i need bass like 5500 , i am mostly going to use them on pc n ps3 for games ,movies and music. If i bought dedicated system like onkyo,yamaha will i able to connect them to my pc and ps3 ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 6, 2013)

go for onkyo 3400/3500 or denon 1512. audition them and decide.
yes...u will be able to connect all these devices to the ht.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2013)

At your budget simply buy this .......Pioneer 600-Watts (HTP-071) |Buy Pioneer 600-Watts (HTP-071) 5.1 Home theatre System | ezoneonline.

Ideally it should be Rs 18990 at stores!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey an Edifier Speakers were also good in this range, heard a lot about that but don't remember the Model no. I guess Incinerator remember the model no.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 8, 2013)

Edifier C6


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 8, 2013)

edifier..not loud enough..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 8, 2013)

Get the Pioneer then.

*www.ezoneonline.in/Products/Ezone-.../Pioneer-600-Watts-(HTP-071)/pid-2371183.aspx


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 10, 2013)

i think ill go for pioneer..i hope they will satisfy me.
how they will sound if compared to logitech z-5500?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

nvrmndryo said:


> edifier..not loud enough..



Now you are talking like a baby. When you are investing 20K on speaker set then make sure you get the best SQ and not the Max volume because you have to listen to the stuff not your whole colony and I am sure than Edifier can manage that. I am not saying you buy that but change the way you judge any product.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 16, 2013)

If you want something loud and with a good bass then just audition Edifier S730, it is just 2.1 but beats many 5.1 speaker systems.
If you live in delhi then visit reliance digital in ambience mall, vasant vihar, they have got all the sytems like pioneer, onkyo and even jbl systems.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 18, 2013)

i want loud and bassy but not 2.1 , i want 5.1 for movies and games.n yes loud makes difference to me .i live in pune , i am searching where can i get demo of pioneer ?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 19, 2013)

Try in reliance digital..
Apart from that call Pioneer on their toll free no. and ask them only


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

Why don't you go for an AV/R now, use the speakers that come with the set. But in the future you can add different speakers according to your liking.
The pioneer looks good. Or go for the Onkyo 3400 it maybe a little out of your budget. But it's worth it.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 19, 2013)

Onkyo 3400 is really good.
+1 to that from my side too.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2013)

onkyo is good but its really out of budget now , ive got demo of pioneer in ezone chinchwad,pune. its good. if i buy from online i am getting pioneer at 19k , so i think ill go for pioneer only. i am just waiting for my z-5500 refund check . what you say , pioneer good ??

@ abhishek : i am going for an  AV/R .


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

nvrmndryo said:


> onkyo is good but its really out of budget now , ive got demo of pioneer in ezone chinchwad,pune. its good. if i buy from online i am getting pioneer at 19k , so i think ill go for pioneer only. i am just waiting for my z-5500 refund check . what you say , pioneer good ??
> 
> @ abhishek : i am going for an  AV/R .



Yes, like most of the people would say- it comes down to personal preference when selecting the right AV/R. If you are impressed with the Pioneer after the audition, please go ahead


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 20, 2013)

If you found Pioneer to be good then go for it.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 21, 2013)

M still confused, let's c..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Edifier C6



+1 to Edifier C6


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 21, 2013)

Edifier C6? its total rms watt power is around 70.. i was using z5500 ..which was 500w rms.


----------



## gurujee (Feb 21, 2013)

in that case,  Logitech Z-906 all the way


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 21, 2013)

Are u saying that I shouldn't go for pioneer htp 071?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2013)

why are you still confused?i don't see any reason for you to even ask question about not going for pioneer.if after all this you are still not sure about pioneer then i am afraid there is no point in continuing this thread.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 23, 2013)

Baught Pioneer HTP-071 today @18990/-.Sound quality is good , but subwoofer is very light n doesnt give punch.I have to mount speakers yet, so ill write more when ill make proper setup.But ill say again I miss my logitech z-5500d. I am not As happy as I was when I brought z5500d home ..lets c ..

* can i connect different sub to my receiver ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 24, 2013)

Place the sub preferably in a corner of your room with some breathing space around it. Place a weight of around a KG or two on the sub and check the sound. And of course give it some time to break in.You can definitely connect some other subwoofer. But I would say give this Pioneer some time atleast a 100Hrs of playback to settle in.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeh ill do as u said. Today m gona do all setup.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 18, 2013)

I need to change woofer. Can i connect active sub to my system?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 18, 2013)

Provided your AV receiver has LFE line level out. Check the back. Or take a picture and post it here.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 18, 2013)

*www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/HTP-071
Check image here


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 18, 2013)

Theres no LF out so actual  5.1 with an active subwoofer will be not possible. But there are subwoofers in the market which also takes in speaker level inputs for LF. So you have to go to audio dealers and check.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Theres no LF out so actual  5.1 with an active subwoofer will be not possible. But there are subwoofers in the market which also takes in speaker level inputs for LF. So you have to go to audio dealers and check.



Wt us Lf out? N i want to keep my speakers, i just want to change my subwoofer. My sub doesn't give punch n read active subs r good. So if i bought good active sub/powered sub, how m i gona connect it to receiver?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 18, 2013)

You have to connect it from your speakers binding posts.


----------

